# Possible to theme Google Music widget?



## Dakota0206 (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is possible to theme, or create a new, Google Music widget? I came up with a design but lack the expertise to pull it off. Anyone want to give it a shot?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Have you tried the CM9 Music app yet? The widgets pretty nice.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakota0206 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have not, I will check it out. Does it sync with Google Music? Do you need to be running CM9?


----------



## Jonstal (Jun 15, 2011)

You don't need to have cm9. But it doesn't sync music. You can always use Gmusic sniper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakota0206 (Oct 16, 2011)

So is it not possible to create a new widget for Google Music? I would try to teach myself how to do it, but by the time I was able to pull it off we might not be using phones as we know them today


----------

